# Genetically altered dogs



## Dee Harrison (Apr 16, 2009)

What does the future hold ... something to think about. 

http://www.technologyreview.com/news/542616/first-gene-edited-dogs-reported-in-china/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If they are going to mess with dog's genetics then work on getting rid of genetic faults. 

That's the big reason that many dog breeds are going down hill today.


----------

